# Advice



## Payne (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello! I am a college student writing an essay on my plans for the future. After mentioning to my professor that I am moving to Japan after I receive my degree, I lost the ability to lie in this essay. I was hoping a couple of you who live in Japan could answer a few questions I have that I will be including in my essay. I’m studying to become a Math and English teacher, if that helps you answer these questions more specifically(4-year degree). If your first and last name isn’t obvious, please include them(I need for my works cited page). Also, try to go into detail, it would help me greatly. Thank you in advance!

How long have you lived in Japan?

Why did you move there?

What is/was your biggest problem when moving to Japan and how did you resolve it?

Is there a particular place in Japan that you recommend I move to? Why?

I’m planning on living in Japan permanently, is their government’s alien registration a difficult process? Explain your own experience if you can.

Is there any advice you could give to better prepare me for my future move?

Are there many job opportunities for people with a degree?

Are there any programs that you may have used or would recommend to me for assistance in my move?

What type of housing do you recommend? Why?

What would you recommend me do to prepare for the lives of my future children(I currently don’t have any ties to America involving this)?

Is there any advice you can give helping me prepare for my retirement in Japan?

Again, thank you very much for taking the time to help me with my essay.


----------

